# Does this tell you anything?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Conservatives will understand this, but I doubt it will ever get through to liberals. If Obama can't destroy this country he may be able to break it into two or three separate countries. The low population states with hard work ethics can't continue to carry the high population liberal lazy states. I can see Montana, North Dakota, South Dakota, Nebraska, Kansas, Oklahoma, and Texas as Central North America, while the east and west coast become Chinese protectorates.

The republican party has become nearly as bad as the democrats. John McCain is a disgrace, how can Arizona keep sending this old senile fool back to Washington? I'm going to give money to the Tea Party this year. I had a call from them the other night and they are asking for contributions to run Palin for U S Senate.



> A state with NO REPUBLICANS
> A wonderful state with zero Republicans .........The State of Illinois
> Some interesting data on the 'state' of Illinois...
> 
> ...


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Made my day


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I hope that the central hard working states break from the union and let the other states do the communism that they all like.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I'll be moving to Ellendale...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gunny said:


> I'll be moving to Ellendale...


Wonderful area just a few miles ( 8 or 9 miles) to the west. Where are you moving from?


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Plains wrote,



> I'm going to give money to the Tea Party this year. I had a call from them the other night and they are asking for contributions to run Palin for U S Senate.


Are you sure you know what you are hammering about? Bob Harms was one of the original founders of the ND Tea Party, is the new Republican Party Chairman, is/was on the panel for the Republican National Committee and is an active member of the Landowners Association of North Dakota. Plains, you know the one, LAND, an org that stands adamately opposed to you and the conservation boyz.

I don't believe you were contacted by the Tea Party or that you were going to give any of your recycled dollars to them but if so........go right ahead. :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So are you saying Harms is a really little fish and don't know what's going on in the big pond? Maybe he is just radical like you and no one pays attention to his babble. On the other hand he may be an ok guy and this is just another case of your name dropping to sound important.

In any event unless you like Obama what's your point of creating division among conservatives? So what's more important your ego or your freedom? What's more important your farm or your country? You have never been on the political form before so I can only see you coming to cause trouble. Otherwise why the reference to LAND. We talk political conservative ideas, not conservation. Your in the wrong form.


----------

